# Cubans in Cozumel



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Me and my wife will be taking a cruise at the end of march. We will be spending one day in Cozumel and one day in Costa Maya. Does anyone know of any places in either of these locations to get authentic CC's? Any info. is much appreciated.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Only buy from LCdHs in Mexico.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

what he said................


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a LCHD? Does have something to do with licensed habanos dealer?


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I checked the LCdH site, and I don't see any franchises in those cities.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Perry72 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a LCHD? Does have something to do with licensed habanos dealer?


La Casa del Habano http://www.lacasadelhabano.cu/site/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/lang,english/

Yes, they're authorized dealers.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I go to the Mayan Riviera several times a years any often go to Cozumel diving. There used to be a LCdH in Playa just across from Cozumel but it closed a couple years ago. Everything in Cozumel is probably fake. Certainly all the Cohibas are! Cancun had a nice LCdH but its too far away.

Have you had a chance to smoke many Cubans?


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have only smoked 2 cubans in my life, so no. I have a box of BRC's ordered and am waiting to see if I'll actually get them. I just figured a trip to mexico would be a good opportunity to smoke some.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> Only buy from LCdHs in Mexico.


:tpd:

Actually all kidding aside any time i buy Cubans while traveling its always an L.C.D.H great advice Jim!:high5:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been to this place in Cozumel...it's nice but you'll pay for it. Better to order your own as you're going to pay 'tourist prices' in Cozumel. Don't get taken in by the local vendors...they are fakes.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Perry72 said:


> I have only smoked 2 cubans in my life, so no. I have a box of BRC's ordered and am waiting to see if I'll actually get them. I just figured a trip to mexico would be a good opportunity to smoke some.


I completely agree that a vacation to Mexico requires some great Cuban cigars. That's why you're going to make a wish list and PM me. It's going to be taken care of. Just share some great stories with us when you get back. Maybe a picture or two with you smoking on the balcony on the second story of the Cozumel History Museum overlooking the Caribbean smoking a Cohiba.

There's a little restaurant there that is to die for. And it's Mexico, they welcome cigar smokers!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, it's a bit disheartening as I was looking forward to enjoying some good cuban cigars on my vacation, but I appreciate everyone's honesty. Looks like I'll have to make it up on my 2 days in Ybor city...:bounce:


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

bpegler said:


> I completely agree that a vacation to Mexico requires some great Cuban cigars. That's why you're going to make a wish list and PM me. It's going to be taken care of. Just share some great stories with us when you get back. Maybe a picture or two with you smoking on the balcony on the second story of the Cozumel History Museum overlooking the Caribbean smoking a Cohiba.
> 
> There's a little restaurant there that is to die for. And it's Mexico, they welcome cigar smokers!


I appreciate the offer Bob, but that's not necessary. I don't know enough about cuban brands to offer a wish list. I was just hoping to find a good go-to place while in port. And don't worry, I will be sharing some good smoking pics even if it is with fakes....


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I completely agree that a vacation to Mexico requires some great Cuban cigars. That's why you're going to make a wish list and PM me. It's going to be taken care of. Just share some great stories with us when you get back. Maybe a picture or two with you smoking on the balcony on the second story of the Cozumel History Museum overlooking the Caribbean smoking a Cohiba.
> 
> There's a little restaurant there that is to die for. And it's Mexico, they welcome cigar smokers!


Yay Bob! You da man! :rockon: :banana: :cheer2: :woohoo: :hail: :dude: :clap2: :chk


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I found this on the habanos website, thought you might be interested:

Habanos S.A. - Sitio Oficial - INAUGURADA LA CASA DEL HABANO EN COZUMEL, MEXICO.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

And here I was just about to say, "there are none, take cigars".

This might be good news for you:



HydroRaven said:


> I found this on the habanos website, thought you might be interested:
> 
> Habanos S.A. - Sitio Oficial - INAUGURADA LA CASA DEL HABANO EN COZUMEL, MEXICO.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

That being said I am up for making some offerings to the collection if need be. Can't send a brother off to paradise without some smokes to enjoy...just let me know.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Either way enjoy it I know I enjoyed myself in the one on Grand Cayman.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Hit up Alberto's... We rented 6 Jeeps when we went down & happened to come across this place. It's a very simple place with no frills at all, but he will treat you like royalty, & the food was amazing.

I actually just found the linky that I didn't know he had. :lol:

http://www.albertosbeachbar.com/

I chit you not... They have lobster tails there as large as your keyboard. I had no idea they got that big!










This pic does them no justice. :hungry:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

There is one particular restaurant on a cliff I like to go to.

You can find Habanos outside of an LCDH but the prices are stupid. A $9 or $10 cigar will be $20-$25.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Damn! Those lobster tails are making me hungry! :hungry:

Take Bob up on his offer.You will NOT regret it. I still have a special unbanded hand rolled cigar Bob sent me I am saving for a special occasion.:rockon:


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the info brothers. I will be checking that place out Dave. Thanks for the link. And we are taking the jeeps out Jason, I will be putting Alberto's on our to do list....:hungry:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh man, this thread is really making me look forward to my trip to Mexico in march!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I might schedule a trip to Cozumel just so Bob will send me cigars


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> I might schedule a trip to Cozumel just so Bob will send me cigars


Hey, if you take me with you, I'll bring the cigars!
Seriously, back to the OP, this LCdH is new, built since the last time I was in Cozumel. I did some checking and their prices are through the roof. $23 for a PSD4!
Still at least everything will be real.
My offer still stands ...

BTW, the real magic in Cozumel is underwater. Probably the best drift diving in the western hemisphere. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

PM sent Bob.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Perry72 said:


> Thanks for all the info brothers. I will be checking that place out Dave. Thanks for the link. And we are taking the jeeps out Jason, I will be putting Alberto's on our to do list....:hungry:


We just drove around the island and hit every beach bar we ran into. It was a blast. There's some Mayan ruins there too you can hit up if that's your thing. I enjoyed them, but they're not exactly the big ones like on the mainland.

Have fun!!! :rockon:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Perry72 said:


> PM sent Bob.


This will be fun!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

bpegler said:


> This will be fun!


Been there, done that!!!!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

good luck to ya Perry.. i have to thank you for this thread, used the site to find a place in Cabo for my trip in june..

I have to say you need to so what im plannign and pick up one of these.










make it OFFICIAL when smoking a few fine cubans in paradise..

enjoy ma brotha.
rb


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> We just drove around the island and hit every beach bar we ran into. It was a blast. There's some Mayan ruins there too you can hit up if that's your thing. I enjoyed them, but they're not exactly the big ones like on the mainland.
> 
> Have fun!!! :rockon:


lol I did a backflip off of the side of one of the Ziggarauts. My dad was like:









Have fun man! Smoke and drink and live it UP! Especially for those of us stuck in snow-covered states loL!


----------

